# how to remove wga plugin from my computer ?



## assddd (Apr 3, 2007)

wga is some kind of spyware microsoft created that you must download and install after installation already started or else you wouldnt be able to complete it. they also dont say what the file you need to download and install (WGAPluginInstall.exe) do.

my product version is 1.5.0723.1 (the file version is 6.0.3790.0, so im not sure which one i need to look at). i download it in march 30.

anyone knows how can i remove the windows genuine advantage notification and windows genuine advantage validation ?


please help, i cant stand that annoying thing.    suggestion: dont update windows through microsoft website or you will be screwed (it is also sometimes hits genuine windows).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

May may take a look at here.

*support.microsoft.com/kb/921914


----------



## assddd (Apr 3, 2007)

its too old, i need something for the version 1.5.0723.1


----------



## kirangp (Apr 3, 2007)

Buddy try this                            *www.softpedia.com/progDownload/RemoveWGA-Download-42782.html

       The original author was forced to remove this tool due to pressure from MS


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

> Buddy try this *www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-42782.html
> 
> The original author was forced to remove this tool due to pressure from MS



its illegal to share i think !!


----------



## kirangp (Apr 3, 2007)

Well then how come they are giving it in Softpedia for download???It might not be illegal but it can be used for illegal needs...This is what the author has to say
"Microsoft complained to my webhoster about RemoveWGA.exe hosted in my tool folder, and put pressure to make me remove it. I'm obliged to comply and have no choice about it.

I don't quite understand them as RemoveWGA is only designed to help the users who have a legit Windows copy. Moreover, RemoveWGA is now widespread and is available from many mirrors and in various P2P networks, so removing it from my website won't do that much. 

They probably want to send a message, but I'm unsure if it will be really beneficial at the end. I let everyone makes his own opinion. "


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 3, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> its illegal to share i think !!


*Duhhhhh!!!,No not at all*

 All of that, along the fact that Microsoft used deceptive ways to make you install this tool (it was told you it was an urgent security update, whereas it is a new installation giving you no extra security) makes me calling this tool a spyware.

Also, Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications is different than Windows Genuine Advantage Validation. _RemoveWGA only removes the notification part, phoning home, and does not touch the Validation part.

*AND SOFTPEDIA GIVES LEGAL DOWNLOADS ONLY....*
_


----------



## casanova (Apr 3, 2007)

Any program on ur computer that u dont want to be there is an annoyance (spyware/trojan/worm/virus) for u.

and there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Sarvesh (Apr 3, 2007)

*I agree.*

If you don't want the extra piece (WGA) of software from microsoft they can't force you.

It is not any essential or required or compulsory update.


----------



## anandk (Apr 4, 2007)

...no probs sharing the RemoveWGA 1.2 tool link. its avlbl openly on sevrl repu download sites like softpedia ...


----------

